# Rumor: Andre Miller for Rip Hamilton



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's a rumor that's being floated on a few message boards, and I'm not sure how legit it is. It would be a sign & trade, and would most likely move Thad to the bench and leave the Sixers looking for a starter at the point.

I wouldn't mind it. It would give the Sixers another capable scorer, and Thad could still get his minutes (between the 3 and 4). My complaint is the years Rip has left, but he would be a good fit in this offense.

The question is whether or not the Sixers could land a guy like Mike Bibby (or if he's not available Rafer Alston) for the MLE for a short deal?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Detroit could definately use a real PG, but Rip is our top scorer, i guess Afflalo can use some minutes


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ty Lawson (#17)...Louis Williams
Rip Hamilton...Willie Green
Andre Iguodala...Jason Kapono
Elton Brand...Thaddeus Young...Jason Smith
Samuel Dalembert...Marreese Speights

This would make the Sixers an awesome team, IMO. Hamilton, Brand and Iggy is a sick threesome and Williams, Kapono, Young and Speights would give you maybe the best bench in the league. Automatic #4 seed in the East, at least.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

I like Rip, but who'd play your point guard position?
what if you somehow acquired manu in a sign and trade.
would that be enough to entice jason kidd into coming to philly? (he reportedly wants to leave dallas)

Dalembert
Brand
Young
Manu
Kidd

would you guys task that risk with age and everything? 
personally it'd be risky, but i have a feeling kidd and manu could be lethal together, brand just has to play to his potentiol, dalembert must work on defense and young offers you a versatile young player thats always key in championship runs. Of course this team may have had a chance a year or two ago, but now with the top teams stacking talent idk if it can survive boston, cleveland and orlando in the playoffs and beat, san antonio/los angeles in the finals.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kidd is done. Kaput.

You have to do too much to cover for him, for him to help anyone as a starter. Also the Sixers have nothing the Spurs would want for Manu (that would also work cap-wise).


----------

